# 3 yr old WL male. (Update)



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Had a new photo shoot with the boy with a good friend who is very experienced in taking stack pics and letting me know if he is stacked well. What a diff experience makes. Not bashing my friends son who is very new at taking dog pics. 
Today’s pics

Had a friend who is wanting to get into photography so Ozzy was his practice.
I will say Ozzy is not a big boned dog. He is built for speed and agility






















New pics from today


----------



## poconoman (Dec 7, 2020)

OMG, the spots on his tongue. So friggin handsome!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Good Head with nice ear set, nice stop, angles are slightly dish faced, correct withers, firm back and good overall top line, steep croup (again very typical in working lines), very moderate in rear angluation (good thing IMO), nice tight feet, good under line, would like to see a little more definition through the belly and up to the flank, steep upper arm/shoulder (more typical in working lines). Slightly east west in the front. Overall, very nicely balanced dog.

I'd try to square his front feet up a little bit better so he's not standing east/west. Then I'd pull his right rear leg back a couple of inches, which may help improve the croup.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

great smile!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

He is so handsome!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

poconoman said:


> OMG, the spots on his tongue. So friggin handsome!


Thanks.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

mnm said:


> mnm said:
> 
> 
> > Good Head with nice ear set, nice stop, angles are slightly dish faced, correct withers, firm back and good overall top line, steep croup (again very typical in working lines), very moderate in rear angluation (good thing IMO), nice tight feet, good under line, would like to see a little more definition through the belly and up to the flank, steep upper arm/shoulder (more typical in working lines). Slightly east west in the front. Overall, very nicely balanced dog.
> ...


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> He is so handsome!


Thanks


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Yes, It is hard to get a good photo of Black Dogs. Best time of day is early morning or mid evening without direct sunlight.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

mnm said:


> Yes, It is hard to get a good photo of Black Dogs. Best time of day is early morning or mid evening without direct sunlight.


Had some better stack pic done today @mnm


----------

